# When you're travelling by plane do you trust airport baggage handlers with your camera gear?



## Charlie Gardiner (Mar 23, 2017)

Just wondering what some people do when travelling with all their camera gear? With all the restrictions these days about cabin baggage size and the amount of equipment we can be carrying as photographers surly you have to check some of it into the hold? I know I have to sometimes.

Just reading a post about how someone got all of their camera gear stolen from their suitcase. Bummer!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 23, 2017)

Never check anything important or expensive.


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2017)

I know photographers who will ship their camera gear to their hotel or place of staying when abroad if they can't fit their gear in their hand-held luggage. Sadly airports appear to continue to have abysmal quality control over luggage; which is sad when you consider that postal services (doing the very same job) have a vastly superior track record.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 23, 2017)

Overread said:


> I know photographers who will ship their camera gear to their hotel or place of staying when abroad if they can't fit their gear in their hand-held luggage. Sadly airports appear to continue to have abysmal quality control over luggage; which is sad when you consider that postal services (doing the very same job) have a vastly superior track record.


It's called, poor management


----------



## limr (Mar 23, 2017)

My camera gear goes in my carry-on. I don't trust baggage carriers, and I don't want my film to be put through the really strong x-ray machine. But I don't travel with a lot of gear, so it usually isn't a big hassle.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 23, 2017)

Never leaves me. 
I can fit my 500mm, camera body, spare batteries, charges and an extra lens all in a bag that fits in both overhead and beneath the seat.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 23, 2017)

No.  I always carry my equipment on-board the plane.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 23, 2017)

I used this handy plane case, ciao, has wheels, a handle, is designed to fit under seat ( safest spot) and has a bit of reinforcement. 

As you can see I fit my camera case right in with my 70d w/ 70-200 attached. 3 lens, macro tubes, and two flashes, batteries, mininsoftbox and rogue flashbender all fit in side. I used to carry two bags, now its two in one!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 23, 2017)

I handcuff my bag to me and mail the key ahead. If the key is lost it's no big deal as I'm always carrying that damn bag anyhow.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 24, 2017)

nope


----------



## Charlie Gardiner (Mar 24, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> View attachment 136978 View attachment 136978 View attachment 136979 I used this handy plane case, ciao, has wheels, a handle, is designed to fit under seat ( safest spot) and has a bit of reinforcement.
> 
> As you can see I fit my camera case right in with my 70d w/ 70-200 attached. 3 lens, macro tubes, and two flashes, batteries, mininsoftbox and rogue flashbender all fit in side. I used to carry two bags, now its two in one!



Wow you dont mess about when travelling! Great set up, I might have to look into getting one of those bags if it fits under the seat. Especially important when flying with Ryanair in Europe. They try to take everyones carry on luggage off them at the gate and check it into the hold as there isnt enough space in the overhead storage for everyones bags. Being able to put it under the seat would completly get around that issue though!


----------



## Blurry454 (Mar 24, 2017)

Never,  I keep my gear within reach at all times. 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Overread (Mar 24, 2017)

Now i recall there's a few other tricks people use as well. Some have used larger clothing or even photography vests to wear their camera gear into the seats; others simply put a camera and lens round their neck (tourist style); to again get around having to put it in the hold. 

Of course those tricks only work for more modest gear; heavier telephotos are likely to require shipping since they might well also exceed carry-on weight limits. At least you can pack a tripod up and put that in the hold (I mean if they DO manage to break it chances are that the rest of your luggage is also totally destroyed as well).


----------



## Charlie Gardiner (Mar 24, 2017)

Overread said:


> Now i recall there's a few other tricks people use as well. Some have used larger clothing or even photography vests to wear their camera gear into the seats; others simply put a camera and lens round their neck (tourist style); to again get around having to put it in the hold.
> 
> Of course those tricks only work for more modest gear; heavier telephotos are likely to require shipping since they might well also exceed carry-on weight limits. At least you can pack a tripod up and put that in the hold (I mean if they DO manage to break it chances are that the rest of your luggage is also totally destroyed as well).



Yeah well if they do manage to break my manfrotto then im not sure what else is going to have survived! Saying that I still wouldnt be supprised....


----------



## Destin (Mar 24, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Never leaves me.
> I can fit my 500mm, camera body, spare batteries, charges and an extra lens all in a bag that fits in both overhead and beneath the seat.



Agreed. I can fit an iPad, two bodies and all 5 lenses I own, including a 70-200 and 150-600, into a bag that meets both requirements. 

I don't really do portraiture on travel so lighting gear isn't really an issue, but if I did a second small bag with flashes could go on the plane and I'd feel fine about checking a bag with my light stands and modifiers.


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2017)

Charlie Gardiner said:


> When you're travelling by plane do you trust airport baggage handlers with your camera gear?


No.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a Tenba airport rolling bag for my camera gear.  The roller-bag is specifically sized to be compliant with carry-on rules.  I check everything else, but my camera and lenses stay with me.  If I need a tripod on the trip, I'll even check the tripod (they're durable - don't buy any tripod that you don't believe has the ability to stand up to airport baggage handle).  But the cameras and lenses stay with me... in part for concerns about damage but also in part for concerns about theft.


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 24, 2017)

Generally, no.

I've checked tripods, cables, triggers, some smaller lenses (well padded) and flash units. But never bodies or my better lenses.


----------



## Tuckerjr (Mar 24, 2017)

Think Tank has a great series of carry on airport bags. They offer both domestic & international. I just purchased a new one for an upcoming Ireland trip. I got my D500, D7000, 24-70 f2.8, 12-24 f4, 200-500, 15" MacBook, & all my accessories on no problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denada (Mar 24, 2017)

another no. using clothes and bubble wrap i carefully arrange my cameras and film (all hand inspected without regard to iso) in a backpack that's always my carry on. when they start talking about crowded overhead and checking carry ons, normal-sized backpacks are not targeted.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 24, 2017)

I like to bubble-wrap a spare lens or two and stuff those into shoes, and toss a well-padded body into my checked luggage. Never has been a problem.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 24, 2017)

I just got the ThinkTank International V.3 and I love it. It is supposed to be carry on approved and I could put anything that I need to take with me in it.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 24, 2017)

Generally no, but at times yes, with a codicil.  

It is getting far more common for flights to be fully booked and the overhead it limited.  On a couple of occasions we have been at the terminal when they asked for people to check their carry on due to lack of overhead space.  The bag is tagged and then you take it to the entrance of the plane where they pick it up and walk it to the cargo hold.  Upon  arriving at my destination they hand it to me before we exit the terminal and go to baggage check.  I watched it being loaded and unloaded.  Through regular baggage check, not a chance.


----------



## petrochemist (Mar 24, 2017)

Last trip, 2 bodies, 4 lenses, spare batteries, SD cards, filters & mini tripod all fitted in my pockets. The chargers (both bodies are same manufacturer but batteries/chargers are incompatible) I risked in my carry on luggage to keep my clothes company.
The airline I was traveling on had a weight limit on carry on bags & have been known to insist some 'carry on' bags go in the hold! Other trips have seen me carry on a camera bag.


----------



## Charlie Gardiner (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like everyone agrees that they cant be trusted, im the few occasions I have had to put gear in the hold its been fine but I try to get on the plane first so theres room in the cabin for it. 



ronlane said:


> I just got the ThinkTank International V.3 and I love it. It is supposed to be carry on approved and I could put anything that I need to take with me in it.



Great suggestion, looks great I will have to consider it...


----------



## andrewdoeshair (Mar 28, 2017)

My camera bag is basically my purse, it stays on me or near me almost all the time. Not because I always feel the need to take pictures, but because it just has all my basic survival gear, too (phone chargers, headphones, deodorant, tons of floss and tooth picks for my stupid braces, etc). The bag usually has two bodies (one digital, one film) and one or two lenses when I travel, as well as a speed light, collapsible Fong diffuser, spare batteries, a pile of film, and countless memory cards. It goes under the seat in front of me. I flew to Tahoe a few weeks ago and it was my first time flying with film. I handed the film to a TSA worker and requested a hand check because I've heard that the X Ray could damage the film, and they were perfectly accommodating. It didn't even slow me down.

About an hour ago I got home from Dallas. Last week as I was going through security at LAX to get out there the hand inspection request for the film apparently bothered them. I was felt up twice by the workers, and then they took one of my unused rolls of film and pulled it out of the roll half way to see that it wasn't a bomb or something. They also ended up putting the film through the X ray anyways. I told them to keep the film and said I was going to miss my flight, but then they went through my bags and my wife's bag (normally when they see something they don't like they ask me to get it out, this time they wouldn't let me near the bags) and when they were done they left my stuff in a pile next to my opened bags for me to pack up again. I had to sprint to my gate from there like the airport scene on Home Alone. I was so pissed, but I didn't have the time to complain so I just kept my mouth shut and let them have their way with me. I don't think I'll be flying with film again. I felt so helpless and violated.


----------



## Destin (Mar 29, 2017)

andrewdoeshair said:


> My camera bag is basically my purse, it stays on me or near me almost all the time. Not because I always feel the need to take pictures, but because it just has all my basic survival gear, too (phone chargers, headphones, deodorant, tons of floss and tooth picks for my stupid braces, etc). The bag usually has two bodies (one digital, one film) and one or two lenses when I travel, as well as a speed light, collapsible Fong diffuser, spare batteries, a pike of film, and countless memory cards. It goes under the seat in front of me. I flew to Tahoe a few weeks ago and it was my first time flying with film. I handed the film to a TSA worker and requested a hand check because I've heard that the X Ray could damage the film, and they were perfectly accommodating. It didn't even slow me down.
> 
> About an hour ago I got home from Dallas. Last week as I was going through security at LAX to get out there the hand inspection request for the film apparently bothered them. I was felt up twice by the workers, and then they took one of my unused rolls of film and pulled it out of the roll half way to see that it wasn't a bomb or something. They also ended up putting the film through the X ray anyways. I told them to keep the film and said I was going to miss my flight, but then they went through my bags and my wife's bag (normally when they see something they don't like they ask me to get it out, this time they wouldn't let me near the bags) and when they were done they left my stuff in a pile next to my opened bags for me to pack up again. I had to sprint to my gate from there like the airport scene on Home Alone. I was so pissed, but I didn't have the time to complain so I just kept my mouth shut and let them have their way with me. I don't think I'll be flying with film again. I felt so helpless and violated.



That's beyond ridiculous, and I think I'd have contacted the TSA afterwards to complain. I'm sure it wouldn't go far, but I'd try anyway. 

Also, x-ray can't penetrate metal. So if you wrap the film in tin foil or keep it in metal canisters, you'll save it from damage without drawing attention. They may still see it on the x-ray and want to insptect it, but that usually leads to a hand inspection and it's much better that they decide to do one on their own than you asking for one and drawing attention.


----------



## denada (Mar 29, 2017)

that sucks, andrewdoeshair. never had a problem with hand inspection.

x-ray can penetrate metal.


----------



## Scoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Have had to fly to a gig twice.  Both times I was flown by private plane so I did not have to worry about checking anything.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 29, 2017)

I always carry my camera/lens stuff with me. My grandfather used to put his 300mm and backup body in his checked bag back in the '70's on a number of international flights and never had a problem. I'm sure if he was around today he would not check his camera gear.


----------



## Not Normal (Apr 2, 2017)

Ansett ANA was an iconic national domestic airline that ran for more than 60 years
until around the turn of the millenium when air new zealand acquired a major share in the company and destroyed it...
anyway, up until that point, (judging from my regular travels) you could trust all of that airlines staff including
the baggage handlers. I met and spoke to one baggage handler employed by air new zealands version of Ansett 
after the take over... he was a neurotic imbecile that I would not trust with a box of matches.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 5, 2017)

Sure I trust people not to steal from my suitcases ! 

I also believe in santa claus and that politicians never lie !


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> Sure I trust people not to steal from my suitcases !
> 
> I also believe in santa claus and that politicians never lie !


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 5, 2017)

Since I'm away for work this week I figured I show my travel setup.


----------



## andrewdoeshair (Apr 6, 2017)

On the topic of traveling with gear, I just went out and bought some foam (intended for reupholstering chairs) and put a thick strip at the bottom of my camera bag. Every time I set the bag down I hear my gear THUD against the ground and it hurts me a little. I try to keep the cheaper stuff near the bottom (chargers, batteries, etc) but the little bit of foam has given me peace of mind. Sorry, hardly relevant to the original post. But slightly relevant, maybe relevant enough to be worth mentioning... The laptop sleeve on my camera bag leaves only a piece of canvas between the edge of the computer and whatever I set that bag on and has let my laptop land on the ground enough times to bend up the adhesive-attached face of my MacBook Air, which is what prompted the foam purchase. I've only been taking pictures a few years but I'm on the road with my camera at least once a month, and sometimes I wonder why it's so hard to find a travel bag that more than hardly addresses issues.


----------



## denada (Apr 6, 2017)

i'm cheap and use the backpack my mom bought me for high school (thing was built to last), and keep a few t-shirts on the bottom to address the exact issue you're talking about andrew. t-shirts are my dividers too.

and after i arrive at my destination those t-shirts work great to stay clothed.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 11, 2017)

If i was on a United Airlines i wouldn't be worried about my bag


----------



## chuasam (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't know how many ways I can say it but...NO


----------



## Peeb (Apr 20, 2017)

Nope


----------



## table1349 (Apr 21, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I don't know how many ways I can say it but...NO



Here's the best I can do. 

*Afrikaans*   Nee
*Albanian*    Jo
*Amharic*    Aye
*Arabic*      laa
*Armenian*    Votch
*Asturian*   non, nun
*Azerbaijani*   Yox
*Basque*   Ez
*Bengali*   Na
*Bosnian*   Ne
*Breton*   Nann
*Bulgarian*   Ne
*Cantonese*   m hai
*Catalan*   No
*Cornish*  Na
*Creole*   Non
*Croatian*  Ne
*Czech*  Ne
*Dagaare*  Aí
*Danish*  Nej
*Dutch*   Nee
*English*   No
*Esperanto*   Ne
*Estonian*   Ei
*Eurish*   No
*Farsi*   Nah
*Finnish*   Ei
*French*   Non
*Frisian*   Nee
*Galician*   Nom – _Non _
*Georgian*   ara
*German*   Nein
*Greek*   O’hi
*Gujarati*   naa
*Hawaiian*   `A`ole
*Hebrew*   lo
*Hindi*   nahi
*Holooe*   M¯-sï
*Hungarian*   Nem
*Icelandic*   Nei
*Ido*   No
*Indonesian*   Tidak
*Interlingua   *No
*Irish*   ní hea, nil
*Italian*   No
*Japanese*   Iie
*Korean*   A-nim-ni-da , A-ni-yo
*Latin*   Non, Minime
*Latvian*   Ne –
*Lithuanian*   Ne
*Luganda*   Nedda
*Malaysian*   tidak
*Mandarin*   bú shì
*Marshallese*   Jaab
*Norwegian*   Nei
*Occitan*   Non, nani ( _formal _)
*Polish*   Nie
*Europortuguese*   Não
*Portuguese*   Não
*Quecha*   Manan
*Romanian*   Nu
*Russian*   Net
*Serbian*   Ne
*Sesotho*   Tjhee
*Slovak*   nie
*Slovenian*   Ne
*Spanish*   No
*Swahili*   Hapana
*Swedish*  Nej
*Tagalog*  Hindi
*Thai*   mai-chai/mai-oua
*Tswana*  Nnyaa.
*Turkish*  hayžr
*Ukrainian*   ni
*Vietnamese*   Không
*Welsh*   Nage
*Wolof*   No
*Xhosa*   Hayi
*Yiddish*  neyn
*Zulu*  cha 

And for the Geeks in the crowd:
*Klingon  *ghobe-Qo


----------



## Peeb (Apr 21, 2017)

Klingon?  Oh my heck!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 21, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Klingon?  Oh my heck!


Hey as in all professions and/or hobbies there are a some geeks.  A guy I used to work with used to make fun of his boy for playing Dungeons and Dragons and the like.  Well that is until I point out that his favorite pastime in the fall was Fantasy Football.  Any game that has Fantasy in the name is an automatic qualifier for Geekdom.


----------



## shadowlands (Apr 21, 2017)

Always with me... I have everything in an airport approved Lowepro Sling that fits under the seat in front of me.
Some less important trips, I'll fly with only my 24-70 as my "do it all" lens, in an even smaller case, tossed in my back-pack/CamelBak, when I'll be hiking, etc...


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 21, 2017)

When I fly this is how I go. Pelican case in overhead, backpack under my seat and I put my tripod in my checked suitcase. I haven't had any issues yet "knock on wood". Oh this is also how I pack my truck every day minus the checked suitcase.


----------



## lundrog (Apr 21, 2017)

I carry it in my carry on.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 21, 2017)

The only camera I would trust baggage handlers with is my Olympus TG4. My gf brought me cookies from her travels and United turned it into mush. And the box was cracked. Even her metal name card holder was crooked.


----------



## table1349 (May 12, 2017)

This says it all: photographer-loses-20000-gear-airplane-carry-taken/


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 12, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Never check anything important or expensive.



No


----------



## rosh4u (Jun 6, 2017)

Charlie Gardiner said:


> Just wondering what some people do when travelling with all their camera gear? With all the restrictions these days about cabin baggage size and the amount of equipment we can be carrying as photographers surly you have to check some of it into the hold? I know I have to sometimes.
> 
> Just reading a post about how someone got all of their camera gear stolen from their suitcase. Bummer!


No way.. I don't because they don't deserve the trust. Even had a brawl with the crew members few Months back when i was heading off to Kerala for a Photo shoot!


----------



## nerwin (Jun 8, 2017)

Nope, I charter a private jet every time.


----------



## DonaldC (Jun 12, 2017)

I do not trust baggage handlers with anything. In my experience, the airlines may as well hire gorillas to do the job. If one must check photographic equipment, use Pelican cases or an equivalent and make sure the gear is fully insured. I have been burned too many times by baggage handlers and airlines. Since killing them is off the table, I take my stuff on the aircraft and rent or borrow what I may need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonaldC (Jun 12, 2017)

Charlie Gardiner said:


> Looks like everyone agrees that they cant be trusted, im the few occasions I have had to put gear in the hold its been fine but I try to get on the plane first so theres room in the cabin for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second the use of Think Tank roller cases as well, I use one for domestic flight and one for international flight considerations. I have never been asked to check these bags once. Think Tank makes quite durable and dependable cases for photography gear. Well wort the investment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 13, 2017)

I work for an airline.  I have access to the ramp and other areas of multiple airports including baggage rooms.  Unless your gear is locked into a very padded and multiple locked Pelican case.  DO NOT check camera gear!  The old Samsonite commercial on TV with the gorilla is not far from the truth!  I'm serious.  Especially if the bag is heavy.  In small narrow body planes the bags are tossed and slung to move them around.  In large planes they use containers.  There could literally be 4' of bags on top of yours in them!  There could be nearly 300 pounds stacked not so neatly on top of yours in the bottom of the container!   Then add the fact security in the baggage areas are riddled with hidy places where bags can be taken to be pilfered!  There is no security cameras in the cargo holds!  Anything goes!

As a rule for traveling with expensive gear, or gear you can't afford to lose.  Always check to see what kind of aircraft your going to be on.  If your on a commuter airline good chance the overhead bins will be smaller than normal.  Giant photo bags will not fit in them.  So under the seat in front of you, or you will have to gate check them (don't do it).   Take a bag that will fit!

Check your clothes.  Carry the camera gear!!!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

Baggage handlers taking care of your luggage. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=288064148321069
			




Asked and answered.  You can probably close the thread now.


----------



## DonaldC (Jun 16, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Baggage handlers taking care of your luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy schmicks, unbelievable. This video says it all. 
You have been warned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless (Jun 18, 2017)

I have never checked my stuff yet, and never plan on it if I can help it.


----------

